# Dessert Plating



## ryank (Jan 17, 2014)

One thing I have a difficult time with, is plating. When I come up with a dessert, creating the dessert and all of its components is the easy part. I have a hard time behind the artistry and design aspect when it comes to plating it. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions as far as how to design a plated dessert and how to find your personal style and technique? I am always looking at what other chefs are doing for inspiration, but I feel it doesnt come quite as naturally for me.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Take some time every day and _*play*_. Experiment and don't worry because they are like sketches, not finished products. The more you sketch, the better and looser you will become. Over time your style will unfold as you become more comfortable.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I can honestly say if you get 10 cooks, chefs etc... and give them all the same ingredients/ components, to build a dish in lets say 2 hours at the end of that time limit you will not have a single plate looking a like in that room.

Style and a way of plating is something personal , its something developed over time. Its something that shows your preferance.

Looking at pictures of plated desserts may or may not inspire you but i am sure you could think one or 2 ways to play it differently.

If i were you i would do as cheflayne says, *play around with it...*

Looks at photos of plated dishes and think on how you would plate it.

At home when cooking maybe attempt to plate your food 2 different ways.

Its something developed over time, don´t try to be complicated if you like it simple, nor try to simplify something that what was meant to be elaborate.

Im sure you will develop your own style of plating as time goes on. Dont stress about it.


----------



## ryank (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for your input! Experimentation, repeatedly, seems to be key. And not over-thinking things, which I have a tendency to do


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I felt the same way.  Making a new dish taste good was always easier for me than making it look pretty.  I have a suggestion, just don't laugh!  I see more and more international chefs posting pictures on Pinterest.  If you take the time to figure it out and not look at all the other junk, you will soon be able to build your own page of beautiful desserts for inspiration.  

I have to create desserts for different styles of restaurants, so I build a page for each - Asian, casual, Italian and Fine Dining.  I collect all of the styles I like, then use ideas from different plates for inspiration.  I never want to copy someone else's look exactly.  But if I see a new idea for plating a tart or presenting ice cream it can be the basis for my own interpretation.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree, PLAY with your food 

that aside, the way I work is differently.

it all starts with inspiration for a new dish.

so you have an idea, from that sparks the dish.

that is where the plating begins already….. once you have the components.

also, its important to have an idea about the plating BEFORE you are going to do the ordering for the needed stuff.

then you can make sure you have everything at hand….

so...

try to VISUALIZE what the dish wants to look like, with all the decorations added (whatever you are using…sugar work, chocolate, flowers,sauces etc)

then make a little sketch for later when the actual plating is going to happen.

you will have at least a starting point.


----------



## lauren1992 (Jun 3, 2014)

For me what works best is grabbing my colouring pencils and drawing everything by hand, it helps me roughly see all the colours and dimensions,
Sometimes I'll just start with a new shape of plate,


----------

